# English pouter info



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I think I want to get some english pouters from a local breeder as soon as I get a loft built with sufficient height for them. I was wondering what anyone could tell me about them? Can they feed their young? how are they with sour crop? and temperament? ect.

Thanks in advance


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

English pouters are on the extreme side of the pouter spectrum. The well bred ones need feeders and or hand feeding. If this is your first venture into them the best advice is to hook up with a breeder that can mentor you. Look at their loft set up, find out what they do with the breeders, how to handle the young ( youngsters are very fine legged). This will increase you likely hood of having fun with your pouters.

Regards, Charlie


----------

